
Ask HN: How did you get consistent traffic to your website? - steinsgate
In the past, I have gotten spikes of traffic from reddit and HN, but this kind of traffic flattens out after a while. So I am wondering, if you have consistent traffic to your website, how did you manage to get it? Who are your referrers?
======
shloosh
I agree with finid in that the only real way to drive consistent traffic is
with good content. One good suggestion that I've heard floating around the SEO
community is to create a 'Beastly Resource' with content you know people will
want and give it out for free. For example, if your website is about
programming and you're a master with CSS, consider creating an awesome guide
on CSS. If you're interested, here's an SPI podcast with Neil Patel that
explores this topic in more depth:
[http://www.smartpassiveincome.com/podcasts/neil-patel-
seo/](http://www.smartpassiveincome.com/podcasts/neil-patel-seo/)

------
nickpsecurity
You'll find a lot of good information like that on Barnacles:

[https://barnacl.es/](https://barnacl.es/)

Check it out. Clifford's articles on SaaS startups are must read, too, as it's
the reality check people need. Here's an example:

[https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/expect-everything-to-
be-u...](https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/expect-everything-to-be-
unexpected-883642c0d7c)

------
finid
Content is king, so keep churning out great content. Eventually, search
engines will be your major source of traffic, because that's how people find
great content.

